# Kosen Judo vol 1, 2, 4 & 5



## Andrew Green (Oct 24, 2006)

Can't find vol 3... oh well, this is about 2 hours total and should keep everyone busy for a bit 


Kosen Judo - Wikipedia says:



> *Kosen judo* is a form of judo adopted by the major high schools and technical schools during the Meiji era (1868 - 1914). Today it is still practised at university clubs in Japan. Kosen judo emphasizes _newaza_ (ground techniques) such as controls, joint locks and strangles more than the most common type of judo does. Kosen judo was most influential to Brazilian jiujitsu.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosen_judo

Volume 1
[gv]969229849663208456[/gv]


Volume 2
[gv]6595496112628984441[/gv]

Volume 4
[gv]3590070947195249943[/gv]

Volume 5
[gv]-5621968934430074657[/gv]


----------



## zDom (Oct 24, 2006)

Interesting stuff!

I had (apparently, wrongly) assumed that the emphasis on ground techniques in BJJ was a modification made by the Gracie family.

Thanks for posting


----------



## jeff5 (Oct 29, 2006)

Very good videos!

The Gracies expanded and improved the Ne Waza from Judo/Jujitsu.  I believe that most of the moves themselves can be found in traditonal Judo or Jujitsu to some degree.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2006)

Once again Andrew you have outdone yourself in finding great footage.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 29, 2006)

This footage is simply priceless!  Thanks again.


----------

